# Horse Show Checklist for the Non-Owner



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a Horse Show Checklist for the "Non-Owner".

I just know that whenever I was trying to get checklists for shows, they would always have extra stuff about trailers and horse supplies like feed, trailer blocks, etc. Well, I dont own my own horse, so I didn't need that stuff on my list. So I made one! :] Just thought I'd share it. It has spaces to add your own stuff too.

Link:
http://i53.tinypic.com/2mfyomf.png

You can just save it and print it out, put it on your tack rooms wall, etc. :]

The image is attached so you can see it before you click the link.


----------

